# Purdy dual roll off bucket accessories??



## PAhandyman (Sep 27, 2017)

I just purchased the large Purdy roll off bucket and would like to know if anyone has come up with a solution for a lid or elastic, plastic cover for storage of paint. Also, I’m looking to put casters on it; anyone know of a store or brand that’ll fit?
Thanks in advance for any suggestions or insight.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*video*



PAhandyman said:


> I just purchased the large Purdy roll off bucket and would like to know if anyone has come up with a solution for a lid or elastic, plastic cover for storage of paint. Also, I’m looking to put casters on it; anyone know of a store or brand that’ll fit?
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions or insight.


Is this the one?






futtyos


----------



## PAhandyman (Sep 27, 2017)

Yup, that’s the one


----------



## crgstvrs (Aug 15, 2017)

I think this is exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Does it look like the "lid" would not be airtight to anyone else?


----------



## Worker Bee (Jun 2, 2017)

Well how long do you plan to store paint inside the bucket? 

Also, as far as wheels, It would be a complete disaster if it fell over and spilled X gallons of paint on someones floor!

as far as wheels, how about casters off an office/kitchen chair?


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i never got to rage with buckets, i just keep the 5er close. takes all of 5 seconds to pour a new tray


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

Few years ago I switched from regular-standard size to Fat Boy painters tray and I'm not going back to regular small trays again.
I can pour out full gallon of paint in it and have enough room to rock the roller in it.
I removed the wheels and put inside of the holes smooth 'mushroom' heads bolts and I'm attaching the Paint Tray Support Arm, you can carry tray full of paint with it or you can support your painting gear on it.
Best set up.
But yes, if you need to work large scale production the 5 gallon pail or 5 gal tray is the way to go I guess, tho I prefer the FatBoy big tray.

You can use the wheels on smooth surface but on the drop sheets wheels get stuck so the 'mushroom' heads bolts work best for me, I'm lifting the tray with paint when I need to move it, the 'mushroom' bolts are just to make the bottom legs of the tray smooth.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

You need to buy the smooth 'mushroom' heads bolts separately, they don't come with the FatBoy tray.
And there are liners for the F-B trays available as well.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I think they're called carriage bolts?


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

lilpaintchic said:


> I think they're called carriage bolts?


indeed.
http://www.homedepot.com/b/Hardware-Fasteners-Bolts-Carriage-Bolts/N-5yc1vZc2fj

I thought if *futtyos* can call wallpaper paste = glue so I took a chance calling carriage bolts 'mushroom heads' ... :wink: LOL


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Lazy*

Lazy


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Lazier*

Lazier


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Laziest*

Laziest


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

futtyos said:


> Laziest
> 
> View attachment 95457


All great ideas.
I guess next model will be called... 'insane' :scooter:LOL


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*fou*



XYZ said:


> All great ideas.
> I guess next model will be called... 'insane' :scooter:LOL


esprit malsain


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

XYZ said:


> indeed.
> http://www.homedepot.com/b/Hardware-Fasteners-Bolts-Carriage-Bolts/N-5yc1vZc2fj
> 
> I thought if *futtyos* can call wallpaper paste = glue so I took a chance calling carriage bolts 'mushroom heads' ... :wink: LOL


actually there is a type of bolt called a "mushroom" head. Not the same as a carriage bolt though.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

PACman said:


> actually there is a type of bolt called a "mushroom" head. Not the same as a carriage bolt though.


Thanks PACman 
I feel "vindicated" now. LOL


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

XYZ said:


> Thanks PACman
> I feel "vindicated" now. LOL


All i seek is the truth! Glad it helps you!

https://www.fastenright.com/general-fixings/stainless-mushroom-head-furniture-connector-bolts/FF30


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

futtyos said:


> esprit malsain


Wow, I had to squeeze every data bit from Google translator to get the meaning of it. LOL

esprit malsain = unhealthy spirit


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*fou*



XYZ said:


> Wow, I had to squeeze every data bit from Google translator to get the meaning of it. LOL
> 
> esprit malsain = unhealthy spirit


insane in the brain


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

futtyos said:


> insane in the brain


Sorry if I offended you *futtyos*.
Maybe I should stop posting here.
With English being not my first language and my bad grammar maybe I'm bringing this place 'down' 

:vs_cool:


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

XYZ said:


> Sorry if I offended you *futtyos*.
> Maybe I should stop posting here.
> With English being not my first language and my bad grammar maybe I'm bringing this place 'down'
> 
> :vs_cool:





XYZ said:


> All great ideas.
> I guess next model will be called... 'insane' :scooter:LOL



*futtyos*,
I was joking in that post about the title of your next invention being "*insane*" but I guess I over estimated my English, I'm sorry if I insulted you.
I thought your ideas and your pictures were cleaver/practical and funny in a way.

I better watch it from the sides, as I did for the last 3 years. 
*Please accept my apology. *
XYZ


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Aucune infraction n'est prise*



XYZ said:


> *futtyos*,
> I was joking in that post about the title of your next invention being "*insane*" but I guess I over estimated my English, I'm sorry if I insulted you.
> I thought your ideas and your pictures were cleaver/practical and funny in a way.
> 
> ...


Il faudra beaucoup plus que ce que vous avez dit pour m'offenser, mon ami! J'espère juste que mon utilisation de Google Translate ne vous offensera pas. N'arrêtez pas comment vous postez. C'est un changement rafraîchissant ici dans Paint Talk.

siffleur

P.S. füttyös est hongrois pour siffleur.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

futtyos said:


> Il faudra beaucoup plus que ce que vous avez dit pour m'offenser, mon ami! J'espère juste que mon utilisation de Google Translate ne vous offensera pas. N'arrêtez pas comment vous postez. C'est un changement rafraîchissant ici dans Paint Talk.
> 
> siffleur
> 
> P.S. füttyös est hongrois pour siffleur.


OK, *futtyos*...*F* you too.
I was trying to be very sincere in my apology.

(actually *futtyos*,I did *"Log Out"* and decided not to post it again here on PT, and not to "pollute" this board with my bad English but I decided to respond to your post (that I tried for several minutes to get Google to translated it ) but no luck with it.

So, in conclusion *futtyos* if you can not post whatever you fell in plain English... *FQ you too !!*

I don't know what your game is man, but I'm not even trying to play your stupid games.

I admitted from the start that English is not my first language, I was trying my best to share and to interact, but if I'm bringing this place down and you are posting some stupid crap that even Google can not translate it - so ... Faq YOU Too *futtyos*, whatever your game plan is.

*I'm totally ready to be BANNED for this FORUM,* but I'm not going to take BS from you,*futtyos* .
You have something to say to me, say it in English not in some s-it crap cryptic crap, don't post this creepy crap if you are scared to talk honest talk in English.

Sorry ALL , I will enjoy reading your posts as a lurker from now on as I did for the last 3 years. 
SORRY FOR DISTURBING YOUR EQUILIBRIUM.
*Logging Out. *
*I'm sure it will be welcomed by many.*


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

lilpaintchic said:


> I think they're called carriage bolts?


The lady knows her hardware.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

XYZ said:


> OK, *futtyos*...*F* you too.
> I was trying to be very sincere in my apology.
> 
> (actually *futtyos*,I did *"Log Out"* and decided not to post it again here on PT, and not to "pollute" this board with my bad English but I decided to respond to your post (that I tried for several minutes to get Google to translated it ) but no luck with it.
> ...


Well, now that we have that out of our system, can we at least try to be respectful to one another? I totally understand how someone with English as a second language and their posts may be taken out of context or misinterpreted. Let's just back off a little, try and have a modicum of understanding and keep the personal insults out of it.

We'll just put this episode down as a random vent. It happens. Start over and move on.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Totally amazed at how the "F" word is pretty much universal though. lol


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wolfgang said:


> Totally amazed at how the "F" word is pretty much universal though. lol


With so many colourful variations as well. Like leaves in the fall one might say.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Took me roughly 5 seconds to figure out what Futtyos said. I only got 52% in grade 9 French and the teacher gently told me I should try something else. Anyhoo, I sense a massive, inappropriate over reaction has occurred here.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I can do a couple of languages somewhat fluently, a couple others not so much. French isn't any of them.

Born and raised in Germany until I was eight. Needed a language class in high school. Took German - no brainer. Got kicked out of the class one month in. German teacher would mumble things under his breath and I would answer him. Didn't go over so well. They told me to pick another language. Told them to just let me take every German test he gave without attending class, and if I passed them all I would fulfill their requirement. Sorta let them know that otherwise I would make his "mumblings" public knowledge. One of the counselors said that would amount to "blackmail". I said it was "smart negotiating". Passed the tests. lol


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

XYZ said:


> OK, *futtyos*...*F* you too.
> I was trying to be very sincere in my apology.
> 
> (actually *futtyos*,I did *"Log Out"* and decided not to post it again here on PT, and not to "pollute" this board with my bad English but I decided to respond to your post (that I tried for several minutes to get Google to translated it ) but no luck with it.
> ...


XYZ, here is what I just did: I copied my #24 post and pasted it into Google Translate left side box, then clicked on "Detect language." Here is what came up immediately in the right side box: 

"It will take much more than what you have said to offend me, my friend! I just hope that my use of Google Translate will not offend you. Do not stop how you post. This is a refreshing change here in Paint Talk.

whistling

P.S. füttyös is Hungarian for whistling."

XYZ, I am not angry or upset with you about anything. I enjoy your posts here at Paint Talk. You have not offended me in the least with any of your posts. I thought that I read in one of your posts that you were from Canada and I assumed that your first language was French. If I have offended you in any way, could you please forgive me? If I had known what you first language was, I would have translated my post to that language.

I come to Paint Talk to learn, to share and to have some fun. I don't come here to piss off anyone or get them angry. If I gave you that impression, I am very, very sorry. Please don't stop posting on account of me misunderstanding you.

futtyos


----------



## kerryman71 (Oct 9, 2017)

I think Wolfgang summed it up best, however, XYZ, it does seem that you take a lot of what is said to you, or suggestions made, as a personal attack. I agree, there are many people on forums who can be crass and rude, but I've seen a few where I think people are sincerely trying to help you and it ends in, basically a situation like the one above.

Someone pointed out that you need to be less defensive in another topic, which I believe they were saying sincerely, however, you reacted in a "whatever man" way. 

Forums such as this are very valuable. You'll get the majority of people who will try to help out, some with banter type sarcasm and others who are just grumpy. Don't take it to heart.

John


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Really? Like no one knew this was going to happen. You can spot the signs a mile away. And in my opinion, this latest unfortunate event has absolutely nothing to do with language barriers.


----------



## kerryman71 (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm just happy that I held off on adding "insane in the membrane" to futtyos' post :vs_laugh:

John


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It's funny that someone would get so upset with one of the most mild mannered members of Paint Talk. Yea, sure, futtyos has a tendency to give your brain a Charlie horse with his epic posts, but that attack was un called for.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

So, do we move on with something constructive in this thread or, do we just lock it down?

My comments weren't to pick a side on this, nor for anyone else to pick a side. Crap happens. It did. It's over. Refer back to post #27.


----------



## kerryman71 (Oct 9, 2017)

Agreed. I had to actually look back to the topic to see what the post was even about. Apologies for helping it stay off topic.

In regards to wheeled paint buckets, I'm not a fan. Too many potential accidents. Even if one occurs, it's disastrous. 

I use the Wooster Sherlock Bucket/Tray as well as the Wooster Big Ben tray. Works well for my needs.

John


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Now Wolf, we haven't had a good troll-hunting thread since SR and Gibberish45 were around.
CA called it, it was obvious early on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I use buckets unless its an 18. Never have got into the trays.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Play nice with the other children*

XYZ is okay with me. I like his posts. He will rea this and come back and everything will be good. To keep things in perspective, here is an email I sent out tonight about a mutual friend who just passed away:

"Mike, we are all at a loss as to having access, in this dimension, to our good friend Jack and his humor and intelligence and insight into the dimension that we currently find ourselves in.

Here is a link to the Overwatch Channel on Youtube. This is what I have been listening to for the last several months. I agree with a lot of what this guy says:

https://www.youtube.com/user/overwatchchannel/videos

For the last year or so Jack was big on Neville Goddard. My wish is to refer you to what Neville had to say, as Jack may have wanted to do so himself. Here is a link to a bunch of his videos:

https://www.youtube.com/user/100kwatt

Jack spoke often of what Neville Goddard said, so you might check him out just because Jack spoke so highly of him. I am not so keen on Neville because of his references to the bible, but perhaps I should not be so judgmental. 

Jack often spoke highly of you from time to time and I got the feeling that he really liked you. Don’t be surprised if he contacts you in some way.

I am listening to this video of Neville right now: 




I have a feeling that I will be listening to Neville Goddard a lot more now that Jack has “passed” than when he was encouraging me to listen to him. It seems that Neville is saying that thought precedes what happens in the real world.

You might also check out this link to someone I went to school with who has much to say about the afterlife: https://www.youtube.com/user/MartiniProds/videos 

Good to talk with you, Mike! Feel free to call me any time. If I am at work and can’t take the call, leave a message and I will return your call."

XYZ, I look forward to you posting again and not taking offense to how your painting brothers and sisters react to what you have to say. We are all just trying to make our way through this world as best we can, just like you are.

PACman, am I right?

futtyos


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

futtyos said:


> XYZ, here is what I just did: I copied my #24 post and pasted it into Google Translate left side box, then clicked on "Detect language." Here is what came up immediately in the right side box:
> 
> "It will take much more than what you have said to offend me, my friend! I just hope that my use of Google Translate will not offend you. Do not stop how you post. This is a refreshing change here in Paint Talk.
> 
> ...


*Hi futtyos,*
I read your post in the morning and I was so happy and relieved but had to go to work so I couldn't respond to it right then.

Thank You Very Much* futtyos* for explaining it to me, *and I must apologize to you* (and to all of You how read my burst of frustration).
I know in retrospective I could deal with your foreign language post differently, but I got so frustrated with myself thinking that because I overestimated my English skills by posting that post with the word "insane" in it



XYZ said:


> All great ideas.
> I guess next model will be called... 'insane' :scooter:LOL


that I started "a bad vibe" with you, and yes I din't made enough effort to get Google to translate your post, I was thinking that I must made you so mad that you posted bunch of swears and curses at me in non English so the Mods don't get you for it.
I was thinking, if you had something good/nice to say to me you would say it in English, so my frustration went past the ceiling and I posted what I posted.
I know that there are people who get "mad and offended" when somebody with bad English bad grammar is posting on their forum and sometimes they put that poster down for it, but I'm not doing that on purpose, it is what it is, and I'm trying my best.
So I was thinking that you got on my case for that as well.

*No* I don't speak French.

Funny again, few days ago I posted about listening to that 'inner voice' and when I gave up trying to get Google to translate your post I did get the 'kick in the head' to keep going but I over-ridded that "inner nudging' thinking there is nothing pleasant there for me to read in that foreign language post. Boy I was so wrong.:smile:



XYZ said:


> You know lilpaintchic, funny thing is that I was going to post that info in my original post
> but I said my posts are already so long that I skipped that part, and even more funny is that I got the second 'nudging in my mind' to include that part but I just moved along explaining my processes dealing with that wall.
> 
> And now looking at that post I agree that people reading it would give me the response I received.
> ...


*Talking about Hungarian, * LOL, funny thing is that I was drinking Hungarian wine yesterday while posting on PT.

And today I bought another bottle of it, (it's actually very good for lower priced Pinot Noir, north American Pino Noir of that quality would be almost double of it's price). 

I took picture of it today before I started posting this, I drink full glass of it for your health and happiness,futtyos.
Again, my sincere apology and Thank You for your understanding.

And thanks to all the Mods, especially to *Wolfgang*, Thank You Sir:wink:

________________________________________________________________________
Now I will proceed to make a post in the *"GARDZ-problems adhering to drywall mud."* thread my test results of different primers I did with regular drywall compound (not the DustControll) and on factory primed and non-primed MDF. (took some pictures of tested areas as well)
Very interesting findings, hope you guys will like it. 

It will take me at least full bottle of red vine to post all of it:wink:, 
as a back up to that Hungarian vine I bough today also bottle of Bulgarian red,just in case.LOL:vs_wine:

Cheers to all of you....:vs_wine:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I prefer my red vines from a box - or a tub.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

futtyos said:


> XYZ is okay with me. I like his posts. He will rea this and come back and everything will be good. To keep things in perspective, here is an email I sent out tonight about a mutual friend who just passed away:
> 
> "Mike, we are all at a loss as to having access, in this dimension, to our good friend Jack and his humor and intelligence and insight into the dimension that we currently find ourselves in.
> 
> ...



Thank you *futtyos* for posting those links, I did listen to that youtube video right after I posted my vine picture post, I'm so into this 'stuff'.
He has very interesting angle take on it.
Also his voice is so soothing. 
I will be listening to more of his 'talks' as time allows.

What a fascinating topic, I'm into this topic for so so many years, and had couple of very intense OBE experiences.
Thank you again...

XYZ


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I'll admit I want to try a rollabucket in the 9" x 12" deep bucket and the 18" rolling tray


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

RH said:


> I prefer my red vines from a box - or a tub.


hmmm....
so we are talking serious quantities...*lol*


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

RH said:


> I prefer my Red Vines from a box - or a tub.





XYZ said:


> hmmm....
> so we are talking serious quantities...*lol*


No, not really.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 27, 2017)

rh said:


> no, not really.


lol !


----------



## Hambleton (Mar 7, 2021)

PAhandyman said:


> I just purchased the large Purdy roll off bucket and would like to know if anyone has come up with a solution for a lid or elastic, plastic cover for storage of paint. Also, I’m looking to put casters on it; anyone know of a store or brand that’ll fit?
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions or insight.


I have bought the purdy bucket myself.and I purchased the purdy lid on ebay.allso I bought the castors on amazon


----------



## LibertyFreedomPaint (Oct 9, 2019)

PAhandyman said:


> I just purchased the large Purdy roll off bucket and would like to know if anyone has come up with a solution for a lid or elastic, plastic cover for storage of paint. Also, I’m looking to put casters on it; anyone knows of a store or brand that’ll fit?
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions or insight.


It should have come with a lid.. Mine did. Also, I like the caster idea...


----------

